# Waterfowl pics from this season (now with actual pictures!)



## Quackrstackr (Jan 11, 2011)

I have gotten horrible about remembering to take my camera along on hunts or even to snap pics with my cell phone. I guess my brain doesn't work at 4 am like it used to. :LOL2: 

Here are a few random pics from hunts this season where I actually did remember to snap a photo.

Gadwall and a bonus pintail:




A lost Ross's killed in the backwater:




Greenhead double (I wiffed on a gimme first shot or it would have been a triple):




Mixed bag of gadwall, greenwing and a butterball (bufflehead):


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jan 11, 2011)

Great man. Glad to see another duck hunter on this site. =D> 

Jealous of the gaddies, don't see too much of them my way.


----------



## Jim (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice job man! Now lets see some pics of dinner!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 12, 2011)

Jim said:


> Nice job man! Now lets see some pics of dinner!



I forgot to take pics of that too... #-o 

I still have the birds from that last picture in the freezer. I'll make sure that I get some finished goods pics when I fire up the smoker.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice duck pics!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 13, 2011)

Great pics. Makes my mouth water.

I have not hunted ducks since 1994. Those are some good times there. I should call my old man and get him on the water soon.


----------



## Wld Fowl (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice!!! Love to waterfowl too.


----------



## waterfowler95 (Jun 29, 2011)

i love it! buffelheads are the coolest. i am more into goose but go for duck too and not much can beat the taste of wood duck =D


----------

